# U.A.E. to Build Russian Warplane as Mideast Tensions Rise



## Jammer

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...organic&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

Interesting pivot by the UAE towards Russia. Might be reading into it too much but could also be an indication that Russia is losing its grip on India and therefore moving towards alternate markets, or rather India is going for other alternatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Jammer said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...organic&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social
> 
> Interesting pivot by the UAE towards Russia. Might be reading into it too much but could also be an indication that Russia is losing its grip on India and therefore moving towards alternate markets, or rather India is going for other alternatives.



India has nothing to do with it. The UAE move to woo Russia is due to the acceptance that Russia is a big player in the Middle East, it's a fact that slapped them in the face very suddenly after Syria.

And they realize that if they don't woo Russia, then the Russians will start getting too close to Iran, and that's bad news for them.

The Saudis plan to raise a $2T SWF, and they want to invest a significant chunk in Russia, including selling them a stake in it, so it's a part of the plan by the Gulf Monarchy to initiate deep relations with the Russians.

Similarly, the monarchies have also started making similar deals with India. So it's a collective pivot away from the US and towards other powers. The overall situation in the Middle East is not going in their favour after all, especially with the growing realization that Assad is not going anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## New World

randomradio said:


> India has nothing to do with it. The UAE move to woo Russia is due to the acceptance that Russia is a big player in the Middle East, it's a fact that slapped them in the face very suddenly after Syria.
> 
> And they realize that if they don't woo Russia, then the Russians will start getting too close to Iran, and that's bad news for them.
> 
> The Saudis plan to raise a $2T SWF, and they want to invest a significant chunk in Russia, including selling them a stake in it, so it's a part of the plan by the Gulf Monarchy to initiate deep relations with the Russians.
> 
> Similarly, the monarchies have also started making similar deals with India. So it's a collective pivot away from the US and towards other powers. The overall situation in the Middle East is not going in their favour after all, especially with the growing realization that Assad is not going anywhere.



well examined and said...


----------



## Jammer

randomradio said:


> India has nothing to do with it. The UAE move to woo Russia is due to the acceptance that Russia is a big player in the Middle East, it's a fact that slapped them in the face very suddenly after Syria.
> 
> And they realize that if they don't woo Russia, then the Russians will start getting too close to Iran, and that's bad news for them.
> 
> The Saudis plan to raise a $2T SWF, and they want to invest a significant chunk in Russia, including selling them a stake in it, so it's a part of the plan by the Gulf Monarchy to initiate deep relations with the Russians.
> 
> Similarly, the monarchies have also started making similar deals with India. So it's a collective pivot away from the US and towards other powers. The overall situation in the Middle East is not going in their favour after all, especially with the growing realization that Assad is not going anywhere.


You make some good points, it will be interesting to see if Sukhoi can indeed run two parallel and separate 5th gen programs with TOT between India and UAE.


----------



## randomradio

Jammer said:


> You make some good points, it will be interesting to see if Sukhoi can indeed run two parallel and separate 5th gen programs with TOT between India and UAE.



This project will be under UAC and both Sukhoi and Mig will play a part in it. It's likely that the project will be run by Mig for the most part. Let's see how it goes.

It will be independent from the PAK FA/FGFA project. Other companies that lost out in the PAK FA may be involved in this project, so you will be seeing Klimov and Phazatron instead of Saturn and NIIP.


----------



## Basel

randomradio said:


> This project will be under UAC and both Sukhoi and Mig will play a part in it. It's likely that the project will be run by Mig for the most part. Let's see how it goes.
> 
> It will be independent from the PAK FA/FGFA project. Other companies that lost out in the PAK FA may be involved in this project, so you will be seeing Klimov and Phazatron instead of Saturn and NIIP.



What quality those companies can provide which lost to Saturn & NIIP in other projects?


----------



## Khafee

Loving this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

Basel said:


> What quality those companies can provide which lost to Saturn & NIIP in other projects?



Klimov did not lose to Saturn for PAK FA. Salyut did. Klimov makes medium thrust engines for Mig-29.

And Phazatron, NIIP etc, they all use technology developed by KRET. It's like Nvidia designing the chips, and then Asus, Gigabyte etc customizing and marketing it.

Most of the other companies involved will be the same.

It's like Boeing losing to LM, it doesn't mean Boeing makes bad stuff. For example, Northrop's YF-23 was better than LM's YF-22, but Northrop lost because their tech was more advanced and complex, so risky.

This old article gives clues to the stuff that's happening and will happen in the near future.

http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...eks-middle-east-deals-maks-air-show/32109419/


----------



## Khafee

randomradio said:


> This project will be under UAC and both Sukhoi and Mig will play a part in it. It's likely that the project will be run by Mig for the most part. Let's see how it goes.
> 
> It will be independent from the PAK FA/FGFA project. Other companies that lost out in the PAK FA may be involved in this project, so you will be seeing Klimov and Phazatron instead of Saturn and NIIP.





randomradio said:


> Klimov did not lose to Saturn for PAK FA. Salyut did. Klimov makes medium thrust engines for Mig-29.
> 
> And Phazatron, NIIP etc, they all use technology developed by KRET. It's like Nvidia designing the chips, and then Asus, Gigabyte etc customizing and marketing it.
> 
> Most of the other companies involved will be the same.
> 
> It's like Boeing losing to LM, it doesn't mean Boeing makes bad stuff. For example, Northrop's YF-23 was better than LM's YF-22, but Northrop lost because their tech was more advanced and complex, so risky.
> 
> This old article gives clues to the stuff that's happening and will happen in the near future.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...eks-middle-east-deals-maks-air-show/32109419/


You are a funny guy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Basel

randomradio said:


> Klimov did not lose to Saturn for PAK FA. Salyut did. Klimov makes medium thrust engines for Mig-29.
> 
> And Phazatron, NIIP etc, they all use technology developed by KRET. It's like Nvidia designing the chips, and then Asus, Gigabyte etc customizing and marketing it.
> 
> Most of the other companies involved will be the same.
> 
> It's like Boeing losing to LM, it doesn't mean Boeing makes bad stuff. For example, Northrop's YF-23 was better than LM's YF-22, but Northrop lost because their tech was more advanced and complex, so risky.
> 
> This old article gives clues to the stuff that's happening and will happen in the near future.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...eks-middle-east-deals-maks-air-show/32109419/



Engine tech / quality of Mig-29/35 is not on par with engine tech in Su-35 That is why not selected for Russian 5th gen project.


----------



## BATMAN

New World said:


> well examined and said...


When India goes to US no one says it is wooing US against Pakistan!
Isn't is this moral tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

Basel said:


> Engine tech / quality of Mig-29/35 is not on par with engine tech in Su-35 That is why not selected for Russian 5th gen project.



Mig-29/35 is old tech. Sukhoi was well funded because of the Su-35 project, which the RuAF inducted. Similarly, the RuAF inducted the Su-30MKI also. So Saturn had more funds to make superior products.

Now UAE and Russia can fund a superior engine development.



Khafee said:


> You are a funny guy



What now?



BATMAN said:


> When India goes to US no one says it is wooing US against Pakistan!
> Isn't is this moral tragedy.



No, it is US wooing India against China.


----------



## BATMAN

randomradio said:


> No, it is US wooing India against China.


Something similar couldhave been said here... its Russia wooing dinars!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

BATMAN said:


> Something similar couldhave been said here... its Russia wooing dinars!



For Russia, it is dinars. No doubt. For Gulf Monarchy, it is Russia itself.

And Russia has the kind of influence in the Middle East that can attract dinars.


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

AFTER INDIA FAILED TO GAIN FROM RUSSIAN PROJECTS INDIA WANTS TO INJECT UAE AS REPLACEMENT AND INDIA WANT TO GO IN AMERICA CLUB FROM RUSSIAN


----------



## Khafee

GoldenRatio1618 said:


> AFTER INDIA FAILED TO GAIN FROM RUSSIAN PROJECTS INDIA WANTS TO INJECT UAE AS REPLACEMENT AND INDIA WANT TO GO IN AMERICA CLUB FROM RUSSIAN


I won't ask where you pulled out this logic from.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*U.A.E. to Build Russian Warplane as Mideast Tensions Rise
*


Plans concerns successor to MiG-29 light fighter, Rostec says
Gulf state agrees to procure latest Sukhoi model in interim







The United Arab Emirates signed an outline agreement to buy Sukhoi Su-35 warplanes and will work with Russia to develop a next-generation fighter that could enter service in seven or eight years, according to Moscow-based industrial conglomerate Rostec Corp.

While the latest version of the Sukhoi jet, based on the Su-27 Flanker and previously exported to China, would satisfy the Gulf state’s more immediate requirements, the proposed future model would essentially be “a brand new fighter,” Rostec Chief Executive Officer Sergey Chemezov said Monday.

Though most likely based on the Mikoyan MiG-29, a light warplane known as the Fulcrum in the West, the aircraft would be “highly technological” and feature modern engines, avionics and weapons, Chemezov said at the IDEX defense expo in Abu Dhabi, the U.A.E. capital. Work could start in 2018, he said.

Iran’s resurgence as a regional power following last year’s nuclear deal with the U.S. is spurring military spending in the Middle East after budgets stuttered following the oil-price slump. Countries included Saudi Arabia and the U.A.E. are already engaged in aerial strikes against Tehran-backed Yemen and are likely to switch the focus of spending to more-offensive programs, a study by defense and security specialist IHS Jane’s said last week.

The future fighter proposed by Russia would be built in the U.A.E. “full cycle” following completion of design work and the production of test aircraft, according to Chemezov, a close ally of President Vladimir Putin.

*Fifth-Generation Jet*
The two-engine, single-seat MiG-29 was developed as an air-superiority fighter to counter U.S. aircraft including the F-15 Eagle and F-16 Fighting Falcon.
Lockheed Martin Corp. F-35 Lightning II and F-22 Raptor, though it’s not clear if it would boast the same stealth capabilities. The agreement parallels one between Russia and India on developing a new-generation fighter, Chemezov said. That deal was held up for several years before being revived in 2016.


Rostec and Russia’s defense manufacturers are also targeting business in Kuwait, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia and Qatar, though cooperation isn’t as advanced as it is with the U.A.E., Chemezov said, adding that the Mideast is attractive as a “market with money in it, and good paying ability.”

Further bolstering ties, Rostec said separately that the Kremlin-backed Russian Direct Investment Fund has formed a consortium of Middle Eastern interests to purchase a 12 percent stake in Russian Helicopters for an initial investment of $300 million. That could potentially increase to $600 million.

*Precision Missiles*

The report from IHS Jane’s suggests that Mideast states will take steps to enhance the attacking abilities of their warplane fleets, investing in precision air-to-ground missiles, advanced guidance systems and air-to-air refueling gear that extends the duration of flights.

Combined budgets for the region are likely to reach $180 billion a year by 2020, Jane’s forecasts, predicting that the U.A.E. and Saudi Arabia -- which has a fleet of Panavia Tornado ground-attack aircraft and 72 modern Eurofighter Typhoon fighters ordered from BAE Systems Plc -- will “start to spend heavily” as the potential threat from Iran increases.

European missile maker MBDA is seeing increased interest in precision weaponry, it said at IDEX, as the International Defence Exhibition is known. The venture between BAE, Airbus Group SE and Leonardo SpA is pursuing $2 billion of orders in the Mideast that it hopes to secure this year, about half the global total, Florent Duleux, the company’s vice president for the region, said in an interview.

Chemezov said that Rostec is also ready to supply defensive weaponry to Iran if approached, having provided the Islamic republic with S300 surface-to-air missile systems worth $1 billion last year.

Boeing Co. said separately at IDEX that it aims to finalize Mideast deals for existing fighter models with the U.S. government and the buyers in coming months. Dennis Swanson, the company’s vice president for global defense marketing, said the sale of F-15s to Qatar and F/A-18 Super Hornets to Kuwait will be an “important part” of sustaining production lines.

The contracts for as many as 72 F-15s and up to 32 F/A-18Es and eight F/A-18Fs could be worth as much as $31.1 billion, including through-life servicing and parts.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...sian-warplane-as-iran-stokes-mideast-tensions


----------



## MultaniGuy

Good move by UAE.


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Uae has good ties with Russia despite the syrian war , thousands of Russians tourists flock go uae every year and a lot of business and properties in uae are owned by Russian tycoons


----------



## New World

GoldenRatio1618 said:


> AFTER INDIA FAILED TO GAIN FROM RUSSIAN PROJECTS INDIA WANTS TO INJECT UAE AS REPLACEMENT AND INDIA WANT TO GO IN AMERICA CLUB FROM RUSSIAN


lolx..

and UAE Says YES Sir to india order in just few months to invest billions of Dollar in Russia..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

(C) Nick Pilgrim / warlock-fe.livejournal.com
The United Arab Emirates is interested in possible deliveries of Russia’s Su-35 multirole air superiority fighters, the chief executive of Rostec Sergey Chemezov said at the IDEX 2017 exhibition.

The Su-35 is a multifunctional 4++ generation fighter. It is made based on Su-27/Su-30 fighters, and the “thirty fifth” is a conceptually new fighter employing fifth-generation combat avionics.

Mr Chemezov said there had been separate discussions about the potential purchase of Russia’s Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets. As it was already said before, 24 Su-35 fighters were sold to China under the first export contract.

According to Mr Chemezov, Russia also plans to develop a fifth generation joint light fighter aircraft with the UAE.

Sergey Chemezov said an initial agreement has been signed and work was expected to start on the “long-term project” as early as next year. Speaking at the International Defence Exhibition (IDEX), he said it was too early to put a value on the project.

The creation of the fifth-generation fighter jet is one of the parts of the cooperation agreement with the Emirates in the field of military and industrial cooperation.

The aircraft that is set to be developed with the UAE is expected to be a variation of the MiG-29 fighter jet.

http://defence-blog.com/news/united...su-35-multirole-air-superiority-fighters.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Come on Russia , you gotta sell them to Pakistan


----------



## The Accountant

Zarvan said:


> (C) Nick Pilgrim / warlock-fe.livejournal.com
> The United Arab Emirates is interested in possible deliveries of Russia’s Su-35 multirole air superiority fighters, the chief executive of Rostec Sergey Chemezov said at the IDEX 2017 exhibition.
> 
> The Su-35 is a multifunctional 4++ generation fighter. It is made based on Su-27/Su-30 fighters, and the “thirty fifth” is a conceptually new fighter employing fifth-generation combat avionics.
> 
> Mr Chemezov said there had been separate discussions about the potential purchase of Russia’s Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets. As it was already said before, 24 Su-35 fighters were sold to China under the first export contract.
> 
> According to Mr Chemezov, Russia also plans to develop a fifth generation joint light fighter aircraft with the UAE.
> 
> Sergey Chemezov said an initial agreement has been signed and work was expected to start on the “long-term project” as early as next year. Speaking at the International Defence Exhibition (IDEX), he said it was too early to put a value on the project.
> 
> The creation of the fifth-generation fighter jet is one of the parts of the cooperation agreement with the Emirates in the field of military and industrial cooperation.
> 
> The aircraft that is set to be developed with the UAE is expected to be a variation of the MiG-29 fighter jet.
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/news/united...su-35-multirole-air-superiority-fighters.html


Interesting news ... So there is no more uni pollar world ... Uae and ksa creating defense ties with russia and china ...


----------



## mansoor raja

UAE eying stealth MIG 35 MIG 31 Upgraded . India might also choose for Mig35


----------



## EpiiC

The SU-35 Flanker-E, is a very capable aircraft that only an F-22 or F-35 will be able to match up with it one on one. This is because the Flanker-E’s Irbis-E radar has a fantastic 454 km detection range for a 5 m^2 RCS target, and also has a much lower RCS itself compared to the SU-30MKK version, so yh definitely UAE should go for it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WiderMan

EpiiC said:


> The SU-35 Flanker-E, is a very capable aircraft that only an F-22 or F-35 will be able to match up with it one on one. This is because the Flanker-E’s Irbis-E radar has a fantastic 454 km detection range for a 5 m^2 RCS target, and also has a much lower RCS itself compared to the SU-30MKK version, so yh definitely UAE should go for it!!




Su-35 is not comparable to F-22 or F-35 at all dude, it might be comparable to the shornet or european hi-tech fighters. and you're wrong the Su-35 can't detect F-35 from a long distance (BVR). While F-35 can do so easily. Su-35 has to rely on IRST for detecting F-35. The IRST sensors have a maximum operational range of detecting a high IR signature aircraft at 50 km in suitable weather conditions and at high altitudes. The targeting range is obviously much lower. Moreover, the F-35 has a lower IR signature than other fighters. All of these reduce the detection range severely. This alone ends the fight in favor of the F-35, but wait, there's another thing.

While the F-35's AESA radar can detect a Su-35 from 300+ km, if the Su-35 is using its radar, the F-35 can detect it from an even greater distance. The F-35 pilot has real-time access to battle space information with 360-degree coverage. It has advanced RWR, EOTS & Distributed Aperture System (DAS) providing it 360° _search-track-attack_ capability. What all this meansin simple words is that an F-35 pilot can see and fire a missile at the Su-35 from over 100 miles in any direction and it can continue to do so while staying hidden. UAEAF will post prolly go for the F-35 or TAI TFX in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

SU 35 has no match in its class gripen rafale EF They come second to IRIS-T Radar


----------



## The SC

UAE has been negotiating for the SU-35 since 2015 or a bit before, they believe in diversification of weapon sources, which is always a good thing..besides that the SU-35 has a passive PESA radar and very sophisticated electronic suites, I will mention only the KHIBINI which is like SPECTRA for Rafale..
UAE will most likely get it own SU-35 version and will add anything it wants on it, be it Western or 5th Generation Russian tech.. most probably a combination of both..


----------



## Michael Corleone

Starlord said:


> Come on Russia , you gotta sell them to Pakistan


uae made friends with india... will pakistan also be able to be friends with india?


----------



## The Accountant

WiderMan said:


> Su-35 is not comparable to F-22 or F-35 at all dude, it might be comparable to the shornet or european hi-tech fighters. and you're wrong the Su-35 can't detect F-35 from a long distance (BVR). While F-35 can do so easily. Su-35 has to rely on IRST for detecting F-35. The IRST sensors have a maximum operational range of detecting a high IR signature aircraft at 50 km in suitable weather conditions and at high altitudes. The targeting range is obviously much lower. Moreover, the F-35 has a lower IR signature than other fighters. All of these reduce the detection range severely. This alone ends the fight in favor of the F-35, but wait, there's another thing.
> 
> While the F-35's AESA radar can detect a Su-35 from 300+ km, if the Su-35 is using its radar, the F-35 can detect it from an even greater distance. The F-35 pilot has real-time access to battle space information with 360-degree coverage. It has advanced RWR, EOTS & Distributed Aperture System (DAS) providing it 360° _search-track-attack_ capability. What all this meansin simple words is that an F-35 pilot can see and fire a missile at the Su-35 from over 100 miles in any direction and it can continue to do so while staying hidden. UAEAF will post prolly go for the F-35 or TAI TFX in the future.


I dont think that f35 can fire su35 from 100 miles ... if f35 open it radars it will compromise its stealth ... aesa is difficult to detect but not inpossible ... infact modern rwr can detect aesa radar signals although jamming them is difficult


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mohammed Khaled said:


> uae made friends with india... will pakistan also be able to be friends with india?



Not until they give Kashmir freedom , not until they stop using terrorist against Pakistan ..



Mohammed Khaled said:


> uae made friends with india... will pakistan also be able to be friends with india?



Not until they give Kashmir freedom , not until they stop using terrorist against Pakistan ..


----------



## Michael Corleone

Starlord said:


> Not until they give Kashmir freedom , not until they stop using terrorist against Pakistan ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not until they give Kashmir freedom , not until they stop using terrorist against Pakistan ..


until then i dont think russia would sell you guys sukhois either


----------



## monitor

*Russia Sells Lethal Fighter Jets to the United Arab Emirates*
*The two countries also plan to work together on a new warplane*
by DAVE MAJUMDAR

The United Arab Emirates has agreed to purchase a batch of advanced Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker-E fighters from Russia. As of 2017, the Flanker-E is the most capable operational Russian combat aircraft.

The jets would be a major addition to the UAE’s already formidable fleet of American-made Lockheed Martin F-16E/F Block 60 Fighting Falcons. But troubling for the United States, the deal is an indication that the UAE — a long-time U.S. ally — is drifting into Moscow’s orbit.






“We signed an agreement of intent for the purchase of the Su-35,” Rostec chief Sergei Chemezov told the Moscow-based TASS news agency earlier in February 2017.

Chemezov did not offer any details about how many Su-35s the UAE has ordered or when Sukhoi would begin delivering the aircraft. The two countries also recently signed an agreement to co-develop a new fifth-generation fighter.





Another Su-35. Alex Beltyukov photo via Wikimedia
The Su-35 is a lethal fighter in its own right. As an air-superiority fighter, its major advantages are a combination of high altitude capability and blistering speed, which allows the fighter to impart the maximum possible amount of launch energy to its arsenal of long-range air-to-air missiles.

The aircraft would be launching its weapons from high supersonic speeds around Mach 1.5 at altitudes greater than 45,000 feet. This means the missiles could reach with their targets faster, giving opponents less time to maneuver or respond in kind.

On top of that, the Flanker-E builds on an existing, potent airframe, which in many respects already exceeded the aerodynamic performance of similarly sized aircraft, such as the Boeing F-15 Eagle. The Su-35 adds a lighter structure, three-dimensional thrust vectoring, advanced avionics and a powerful jamming capability to a proven design.

“Large powerful engines, the ability to supercruise for a long time and very good avionics make this a tough platform on paper,” one highly experienced F-22 stealth fighter pilot told me some time ago. “It’s considered a fourth gen plus-plus, as in it has more inherent capability on the aircraft.”

“It possesses a passive [electronically-scanned array and it] has a big off boresight capability and a very good jamming suite.”
In addition to its fast-scanning radar, ability to shoot missiles in a multitude of directions and defensive countermeasures, the Flanker-E carries a long-range infrared search and track capability that could pose a problem for Western fighters. “It also has non-EM [electro-magnetic] sensors to help it detect other aircraft, which could be useful in long-range detection,” a Super Hornet pilot told me.

Overall, the Su-35 is an extremely formidable machine — and the Russians are starting to have success with selling it abroad. The Chinese have already bought 24 examples, while Indonesia and Brazil are apparently interested in purchasing some number of aircraft, too.

The UAE’s purchase could point to more Middle East sales in the future. And a locally-developed — at least in part — stealthy fifth-generation jet could present a more practical alternative to Western offerings like F-35.

_This article originally appeared The National Interest._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

How many different types of jets do UAE need?

Su-35, F-16 and Raffale


----------



## The SC

( From: “We signed an agreement of intent for the purchase of the Su-35”
To: how many Su-35s the UAE has ordered or when Sukhoi would begin delivering the aircraft)
It might take years of negotiations..
It took 8 years for Rafale.. and still going!


----------



## EpiiC

Mo12 said:


> How many different types of jets do UAE need?
> 
> Su-35, F-16 and Raffale


F-16 AND Rafale are going obsolete they are nothing if you going to hang with the big boys... you need better planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

EpiiC said:


> F-16 AND Rafale are going obsolete they are nothing if you going to hang with the big boys... you need better planes.



Small UAE doesn't really need SU-35, they just have too much money.


----------



## Ajit6333

Starlord said:


> Come on Russia , you gotta sell them to Pakistan


They may but your defence budet will not allow


----------



## The SC

Here is some Stealth Mig design:

























In any case, it will be based on the Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

"MIG-415 " Copyright 21010 Sci-fi design series by Alexander Yartsev

Stealth Migs.... 





... carrying ordnace externally (bye, stealth)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Penguin said:


> "MIG-415 " Copyright 21010 Sci-fi design series by Alexander Yartsev
> 
> Stealth Migs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... carrying ordnace externally (bye, stealth)



Just a glorified Mig21... heck the CGI of JF stealthified looks more promising.

Anyway, let us see how this pans out... too early to tell. 

UAE/GCC is too entrenched in the West to make such strategic shift so abruptly... the GCC governments detest any sudden changes/same like all govs I guess.

Did you know we, the Dutch, designed P6701 for UAE..the boat looks like coming out of SiFi!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Sinopakfriend said:


> Just a glorified Mig21...


Just a drawing of an imaginary aircraft.



Sinopakfriend said:


> Did you know we, the Dutch, designed P6701 for UAE..the boat looks like coming out of SiFi!!!!


Yes, I did know the UAEs Critical Infrastructure and Coastal Protection Agency' UAES ARIALAH is a Damen designed, Sea-Axe based offshore patrol ship. It was built at Galati in Romania, fitted out by Abu Dhabi Ship Building and has systems supplied and integration by Thales Group (including Thales Smart-S mk2) . It's also the only ship I know with a 'light' 11-round RAM launcher ...















http://www.janes.com/article/49337/sea-axe-cuts-through-the-waves-idx15d2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

UAE Coast Guard Ships P6701 & P6702
































Sinopakfriend said:


> Just a glorified Mig21... heck the CGI of JF stealthified looks more promising.
> 
> Anyway, let us see how this pans out... too early to tell.
> 
> UAE/GCC is too entrenched in the West to make such strategic shift so abruptly... the GCC governments detest any sudden changes/same like all govs I guess.
> 
> Did you know we, the Dutch, designed P6701 for UAE..the boat looks like coming out of SiFi!!!!





Penguin said:


> Just a drawing of an imaginary aircraft.
> 
> 
> Yes, I did know the UAEs Critical Infrastructure and Coastal Protection Agency' UAES ARIALAH is a Damen designed, Sea-Axe based offshore patrol ship. It was built at Galati in Romania, fitted out by Abu Dhabi Ship Building and has systems supplied and integration by Thales Group (including Thales Smart-S mk2) . It's also the only ship I know with a 'light' 11-round RAM launcher ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/49337/sea-axe-cuts-through-the-waves-idx15d2



@Penguin @Sinopakfriend Very good job! Thank You.

I was very surprised to learn, that these ships have been designed, to operate in any sea state in the Indian Ocean, so are more than capable to tackle challenges in the Arabian Sea, and Arabian Gulf.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Khafee said:


> @Penguin @Sinopakfriend Very good job! Thank You.
> 
> I was very surprised to learn, that these ships have been designed, to operate in any sea state in the Indian Ocean, so are more than capable to tackle challenges in the Arabian Sea, and Arabian Gulf.
> 
> Best Regards



See Sea Axe 6711 fast yacht support vessel.





http://www.damen.com/markets/yachting
http://www.yacht-support.nl/yacht-support/range/ys-6911/
http://www.damen.com/news/2014/11/exciting_new_heli_hangar_option_revealed

Based on DAMEN’s high-speed SEA AXE patrol and offshore supply vessels, the Yacht Support range has been developed for demanding superyacht owners who take these purpose-built vessels all over the world carrying more toys, tenders, personnel, provisions, specialist gear and of course helicopters. Particularly for destinations with less developed infrastructure, this innovative solution opens up new possibilities for luxury yachting experiences and has justifiably generated great interest.
The Yacht Support concept is a cooperation between DAMEN, one of the world’s largest shipbuilding companies, and AMELS, the luxury yacht builder within DAMEN. AMELS has an intimate understanding of how superyacht clients can benefit from Yacht Support solutions, while naval architecture, research and development, engineering and the build are the responsibility of DAMEN’s dedicated Yacht Support team.





http://www.damen.com/en/news/2015/07/first_69_metre_yacht_support_vessel_with_heli_hangar_sold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

EpiiC said:


> The SU-35 Flanker-E, is a very capable aircraft that only an F-22 or F-35 will be able to match up with it one on one. This is because the Flanker-E’s Irbis-E radar has a fantastic 454 km detection range for a 5 m^2 RCS target, and also has a much lower RCS itself compared to the SU-30MKK version, so yh definitely UAE should go for it!!


Don't say that in front of Indian and they will start new thread Su30mki vrs UFO and definitely MKI will win the race. Currently SU30 vrs Su35, they started that SU35 is inferior to SU30 MKI because the technology SU30 MKI is based on star trek NG and even US don't have that technology



Jammer said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...organic&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social
> 
> Interesting pivot by the UAE towards Russia. Might be reading into it too much but could also be an indication that Russia is losing its grip on India and therefore moving towards alternate markets, or rather India is going for other alternatives.


Good going UAE and as i always says West will never support you on this progress and example in F16 block 60 and they didn't give even a screw making tech to UAE and benefit all goes to US only. Russia always have history to help others and it is good move by UAE and may be UAE start her own fighter project for Gen 6 like Germany did and in next 30 years we see our brother flying her own baby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Penguin said:


> "MIG-415 " Copyright 21010 Sci-fi design series by Alexander Yartsev
> 
> Stealth Migs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... carrying ordnace externally (bye, stealth)


Carrying ordinance in both configurations like all stealth fighters, look at the first image..


----------



## Penguin

The SC said:


> Carrying ordinance in both configurations like all stealth fighters, look at the first image..


IT'S ARTISTIC CREATION, NOT A REAL PLANE! SCI_FI


----------



## The SC

Penguin said:


> IT'S ARTISTIC CREATION, NOT A REAL PLANE! SCI_FI


Conceptual artistic creation to be more precise.. we can be sure it won't look like these photos in real life (but who knows! A lot of American concepts and some weapon systems originated from SCI-FI).. In this case, at least the artist knows about internal payload and external one.. that we should give to him..


----------



## Penguin

The SC said:


> Conceptual artistic creation to be more precise.. we can be sure it won't look like these photos in real life (but who knows! A lot of American concepts and some weapon systems originated from SCI-FI).. In this case, at least the artist knows about internal payload and external one.. that we should give to him..


There is no such Mig and there will not be one either. Let's drop discussing something that isn't real in any way.


----------



## The SC

Penguin said:


> There is no such Mig and there will not be one either. Let's drop discussing something that isn't real in any way.


That is ok with me.. do you know about the MFI and LFI Mig-1.44 project.. what is you take on the LFI as a base design of the UAE-Russia new lightweight stealth fighter, after all the design, tests and everything else was done prior to shelving the project due to lack of finances..

1.44 MFI (not talking about it here since Medium weight)






Mig-1.44 LFI (this is the one)


----------



## Basel

Penguin said:


> There is no such Mig and there will not be one either. Let's drop discussing something that isn't real in any way.



There are rumors that UAE may work with Russia to develop 5th gen Mig with ToT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Basel said:


> There are rumors that UAE may work with Russia to develop 5th gen Mig with ToT.



It is not rumours, they have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
He is talking about this concept


----------



## Penguin

The SC said:


> That is ok with me.. do you know about the MFI and LFI Mig-1.44 project.. what is you take on the LFI as a base design of the UAE-Russia new lightweight stealth fighter, after all the design, tests and everything else was done prior to shelving the project due to lack of finances..
> 
> 1.44 MFI (not talking about it here since Medium weight)
> 
> Mig-1.44 LFI (this is the one)


There is no Mig-415 Firefly
https://www.nationstates.net/page=dispatch/id=693461

*Flatpack* (1.44 MFI) was a technology demonstrator developed by the Mikoyan design bureau. It was the Soviet Union's answer to the U.S.'s Advanced Tactical Fighter (ATF), which gave us the F22. The MiG 1.44 made its maiden flight in February 2000, nine years behind schedule, and was cancelled later that year.

The *LFI* project was intended to develop a lightweight fighter with respectable air-to-ground capabilities. Yakovlev proposed the Yak-43. Sukhoi decided to submit a design for the LFI called the S-37 (unrelated to the heavyweight Forward-swept wing fighter). Mikoyan entered the MiG 4.12. MiG could not afford to develop both the MFI and LFI, so their LFI entry was eventually withdrawn.



Basel said:


> There are rumors that UAE may work with Russia to develop 5th gen Mig with ToT.


In 2006, the Russian government merged 100% of Mikoyan shares with Ilyushin, Irkut, Sukhoi, Tupolev, and Yakovlev as a new company named United Aircraft Corporation. Specifically, Mikoyan and Sukhoi were placed within the same operating unit.

*JSC United Aircraft Corporation* (*UAC*) is a Russian open joint-stock company. With a majority stake belonging to the Russian Government, it consolidates Russian private and state-owned aircraft construction companies and assets engaged in the manufacture, design and sale of military, civilian, transport, and unmanned aircraft. The holding encompasses Irkut, Mikoyan, Voronezh Aircraft Production Association, Sukhoi, Ilyushin, Tupolev, Beriev and Yakovlev. It has also been recently announced that the TAPO factory, in Tashkent, Uzbekistan, may also become a subsidiary of the group.

"Russia will partner with the United Arab Emirates to jointly develop a new lightweight fifth-generation fighter in roughly the same class as the Mikoyan MiG-29 Fulcrum. It is clear that the Russian side will carry out most of the substantive development work. It’s not clear what the final configuration of the new fifth-generation aircraft will look like. Rostec chief Sergei Chemezov told TASS’ Russian-language service that the new fighter would be developed from the Soviet-era MiG-29 Fulcrum, but head of the United Aircraft Corporation Yuri Slyusar said that no decisions had been made on the configuration of the new jet. The RSK-MiG—which along with Sukhoi is part of the United Aircraft Corporation—is already working on a privately funded venture to develop a fifth-generation MiG-29 replacement. It is likely this Russian joint venture with the UAE is part of the same project."
http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/russia-has-found-partner-build-new-lightweight-fifth-19520

"Russia’s RSK-MiG is working on a new lightweight fifth-generation stealth fighter to replace the Mikoyan MiG-29 and MiG-35 Fulcrum series fighters. Called the _Liogkiy Mnogofunktsionalniy Frontovoi Samolyet_ (LMFS)—or Light Multi-Function Frontal Aircraft in English—United Aircraft Corporation is developing the new aircraft out of its own funds. 
Only time will tell if Russia and RSK-MiG can shepherd the LMFS into production. Developing a fifth-generation fighter is a long and expensive endeavor as the Sukhoi is discovering with its T-50 PAK-FA air superiority aircraft.
http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/russia-working-new-stealth-fighter-19434
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikoyan_LMFS.
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/russia/lmfs.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Penguin said:


> There is no Mig-415 Firefly
> https://www.nationstates.net/page=dispatch/id=693461
> 
> *Flatpack* (1.44 MFI) was a technology demonstrator developed by the Mikoyan design bureau. It was the Soviet Union's answer to the U.S.'s Advanced Tactical Fighter (ATF), which gave us the F22. The MiG 1.44 made its maiden flight in February 2000, nine years behind schedule, and was cancelled later that year.
> 
> The *LFI* project was intended to develop a lightweight fighter with respectable air-to-ground capabilities. Yakovlev proposed the Yak-43. Sukhoi decided to submit a design for the LFI called the S-37 (unrelated to the heavyweight Forward-swept wing fighter). Mikoyan entered the MiG 4.12. MiG could not afford to develop both the MFI and LFI, so their LFI entry was eventually withdrawn.
> 
> 
> In 2006, the Russian government merged 100% of Mikoyan shares with Ilyushin, Irkut, Sukhoi, Tupolev, and Yakovlev as a new company named United Aircraft Corporation. Specifically, Mikoyan and Sukhoi were placed within the same operating unit.
> 
> *JSC United Aircraft Corporation* (*UAC*) is a Russian open joint-stock company. With a majority stake belonging to the Russian Government, it consolidates Russian private and state-owned aircraft construction companies and assets engaged in the manufacture, design and sale of military, civilian, transport, and unmanned aircraft. The holding encompasses Irkut, Mikoyan, Voronezh Aircraft Production Association, Sukhoi, Ilyushin, Tupolev, Beriev and Yakovlev. It has also been recently announced that the TAPO factory, in Tashkent, Uzbekistan, may also become a subsidiary of the group.
> 
> "Russia will partner with the United Arab Emirates to jointly develop a new lightweight fifth-generation fighter in roughly the same class as the Mikoyan MiG-29 Fulcrum. It is clear that the Russian side will carry out most of the substantive development work. It’s not clear what the final configuration of the new fifth-generation aircraft will look like. Rostec chief Sergei Chemezov told TASS’ Russian-language service that the new fighter would be developed from the Soviet-era MiG-29 Fulcrum, but head of the United Aircraft Corporation Yuri Slyusar said that no decisions had been made on the configuration of the new jet. The RSK-MiG—which along with Sukhoi is part of the United Aircraft Corporation—is already working on a privately funded venture to develop a fifth-generation MiG-29 replacement. It is likely this Russian joint venture with the UAE is part of the same project."
> http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/russia-has-found-partner-build-new-lightweight-fifth-19520
> 
> "Russia’s RSK-MiG is working on a new lightweight fifth-generation stealth fighter to replace the Mikoyan MiG-29 and MiG-35 Fulcrum series fighters. Called the _Liogkiy Mnogofunktsionalniy Frontovoi Samolyet_ (LMFS)—or Light Multi-Function Frontal Aircraft in English—United Aircraft Corporation is developing the new aircraft out of its own funds.
> Only time will tell if Russia and RSK-MiG can shepherd the LMFS into production. Developing a fifth-generation fighter is a long and expensive endeavor as the Sukhoi is discovering with its T-50 PAK-FA air superiority aircraft.
> http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/russia-working-new-stealth-fighter-19434
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikoyan_LMFS.
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/russia/lmfs.htm



This is it as it was reported in other threads.. everything points to the LMFS on which we know nothing on except that it will be based and a replacement of the Mig-29.. the good news though is that it will be produced in the UAE too..


----------



## Basel

The SC said:


> It is not rumors, the have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU)
> 
> He is talking about this concept



@gambit

What you think about the illustration of Mig? Does it qualify or have potential to be a LW 5th gen fighter?


----------



## Penguin

The SC said:


> This is it as it was reported in other threads.. everything points to the LMFS on which we know nothing on except that it will be based and a replacement of the Mig-29.. the good news though is that it will be produced in the UAE too..


There is no Mig-415 Firefly. It is from a gaming environment.
https://www.nationstates.net/page=dispatch/id=693461


----------



## gambit

Basel said:


> @gambit
> 
> What you think about the illustration of Mig? Does it qualify or have potential to be a LW 5th gen fighter?


Of course it does. But then again, so did the US Navy version of the F-117 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

gambit said:


> Of course it does. But then again, so did the US Navy version of the F-117 .



Please shed more light on the topic.


----------



## The SC

Penguin said:


> There is no Mig-415 Firefly. It is from a gaming environment.
> https://www.nationstates.net/page=dispatch/id=693461


Aren't we talking about the LMFS now.. forget that illustration, we agreed it was just an illustration..


----------



## Penguin

Basel said:


> @gambit
> 
> What you think about the illustration of Mig? Does it qualify or have potential to be a LW 5th gen fighter?


No, it would be a jump backward, with that Mig 21 restyled nose inlet. And there is not relation to MFI/LFI programs
See and translate http://www.hitechweb.genezis.eu/fightersSF02.htm

Single engine Yakovlev 5th gen MFI proposal





Twin engine Mig MFI ("Mig 39") 1.44









Single engine Mig LFI





Front fuselage Mig 1.42

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

The SC said:


> Aren't we talking about the LMFS now.. forget that illustration, we agreed it was just an illustration..


You yourself kept going back to it ....



gambit said:


> Of course it does. But then again, so did the US Navy version of the F-117 .


F-117N concept proposed to the US Navy with AMRAAM missiles mounted on the bomb bay door 






Artist concept of the A/F-117X offered to the US Navy 





A/F-117X drawing 





as compared to F-117





From: http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/bomber/f117/pics03.shtml


----------



## The SC

Nice design concept.. hope they will build on it like the US did with F-117..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

The SC said:


> Nice design concept.. hope they will build on it like the US did with F-117..


Forget about the design. The intake of nose increases the RCS substantially and makes the large diameter antenna hard to mount.


----------



## The SC

Stuttgart001 said:


> Forget about the design. The intake of nose increases the RCS substantially and makes the large diameter antenna hard to mount.


With that design there will be no need for a cooler for the AESA radar, also the air intake will help absorb radar waves and deflect them inside.. it is a viable concept..


----------

